# Concert Photography



## TheJozbo23 (Mar 24, 2012)

I really want to get into concert photography. Not sure if my set up is good enough though. I've only got one lens a Sigma 18-50mm f2.8, and the body I use is a 60D. Think this lens would be good enough to just start out with?
Also if anyone has any advice to maybe help me get my foot in the door it would be appreciated.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 25, 2012)

Well you have a fast lens to make a good start. i only ever did these in bars and small locations but found the 85 mm F1.8 lens good as it is very fast and gives about 130 ish focal equivalent view on a crop sensor camera. I would say if you really into it a fast telephoto zoom such as a 70-200 f2.8 would be great if its a big venue. Post some pictures when you have them.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had good luck with my 60D and f2.8 and faster lenses on a monopod in smaller indoor stage events.  Depending on the venue, you may not be able to use a flash.  So long exposures and a stable camera are a necessity.  You may want to beg/borrow/rent/buy something longer than 50mm to get different points of view other than near front-row.  As mentioned above, a 70-200 f2.8 would be a good complement in such a situation.  Or, go with a fast prime or two.


----------

